# not getting rid of tivo!!!



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the H10 HD receiver in my game room. I have the Hr20 in my living room, and I have the hr10-250 in my bedroom. I dont really care if I can not get ANY new HD channels. When I am in my room in bed watching TV, I simply can not do without the DLB function on the tivo. Id rather watch the NFL netword, CNN, and any other channel in SD and be able to switch. Probably not until they move the NFL games to mpg4 can they get me to give up the tivo.

Just add DLB to ALL future DVRs, or dont make a new one. I have gotten so accustomed to the DLB that I cant even imagine not having them in my bedroom.

Long live the tivo.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

+1


----------



## yoV6cam (Dec 28, 2001)

bravo!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

So when it has DLB then you'll switch? It may not be that long of a wait.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Hope springs eternal huh.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I already have the hr20 in my living room..... I dont switch between channels out there.... or lets say, it isnt as big a deal in the LR.

But if the hr20 had DLB, then yes, id put it in the BR.

Until then, ill do without the new hD channels in the br.


----------



## fredflint (Jan 23, 2002)

I just canceled my install of the new HD DVR. I, too can't seem to part ways just yet with my beloved TIVO. DLB is the only way to watch live football on two channels simultaneously.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

It's October, when is Malone taking over Directv? We're happy with the dozen HD channels we've got now. It may be a few months before we know for sure whether Malone will offer Tivo lovers an option for HD. 
More & more programs are masked on SciFi, History, Natl Geog, etc so you can zoom them on HD screens to get undistorted full screens that look very good. 
Going from increasingly high quality SD to HD isn't that big a deal. A LOT of people don't even know which they're actually looking at.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a 42 inch plasma HD hanging on my wall in my gameroom. I have a 61 inch Samsung dlp HD TV in my living room, and I have a 32 inch Philips HD CRT tv in my bedroom. Trust me, teh HD looks much better on all of them. When I watch NFL football, I cant even stand to watch it in SD. 

That being said, it simply is not worth watching cnn or other shows that HD is not as important on if it means giving up DLB.

Once you get used to DLB, you simply can not go back. I can not believe that a new "state of the art" DVR was even put on the drawing board without DLB.

Maybe the next gen dvr will have them?? we'll see


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I quickly got used to not having DLB, found that while I used it a lot it simply wasn't missed when not available, now I don't use it on the Tivo's either

Either the HRxx's will get DLB or all the HD stuff you watch will require an HR before too long I suspect.

Are you aware that the supposed reason it does not have DLB is because TIVO has some kind of patent on it and hence it cannot appear in a DirecTV only system - so you can't really blame the designers (at least this is what someone else reported here)


----------



## michaelp95 (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm curious about something if someone can answer. Does the HD Tivo unit upconvert the SD channels to HD like? I just bought a new LCD HDTV and have the DSR-60000 SD tivo and the picture is very grainy. My dad has a Plasma HDTV with the basic DTV HD box and all the SD channels look great, I think that box will upconvert the signal correct? I hate the thought of giving up a DTV TIVO, if the HD will upconvert I think I would rather have that then the DTV non tivo unit.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a hard time believing that a DLB is some kind of tivo patent. TVs had 2 tuners in them a long time ago.

And while you have gotten used to no DLB, I get pissed everytime I am in my living room watching the HR20 and want to pause the show im watching and switch over.

I havent and will not likely get used to not having them.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

hoopsrgreat said:


> I havent and will not likely get used to not having them.


Well you obviously won't if you don't want to - right ?


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

No offense, but what the heck does that mean? I like woman... I cant just stop liking woman and start liking men. No matter how much I think it might be easier to not like woman

I like DLB, kind of like liking Coke. You cant just decide to not like something.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

If any of you guys that are sticking with TiVo want an HDRV2 let me know. I've got two and I'm not using them anymore.

tk


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I finally found a use for my HR20, I set it on top of my HR10 and have it set to only show HD channels. I use my Tivo to record everything and to watch football. The DLB, slow motion, and 30 skip are a must to watch TV especally football.

So far the HR20 gets very little viewing time. I use it to surf HD channels and occassionally stop and watch CNNHD. Some of the HD channels are stretched and many more do not always show HD. As more HD channels become available, we shall see if the HR20 gets more viewing time. 

Just a note, I am on my 3rd refurbished HR20 with the original install date of Aug. Good thing I had my Tivo!


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

All of the baseball playoff games in HD on channel 95 for HDtivo subscribers is a hopeful sign that we're not going to be thrown out soon. It looks like they've got the space to continue the dozen HD channels on mpeg2. They're still adding channels that few people will watch.
There's less urgency for a new Tivo-Directv deal allowing a TivoHD that gets mpeg4. 
I was surprised to see a half hour ad on Directv last night promoting the SDtivo. Looks like the switch to HD is going to continue taking a long, long time.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Cudahy said:


> All of the baseball playoff games in HD on channel 95 for HDtivo subscribers is a hopeful sign that we're not going to be thrown out soon. It looks like they've got the space to continue the dozen HD channels on mpeg2. They're still adding channels that few people will watch.
> There's less urgency for a new Tivo-Directv deal allowing a TivoHD that gets mpeg4.
> I was surprised to see a half hour ad on Directv last night promoting the SDtivo. Looks like the switch to HD is going to continue taking a long, long time.


A very long time!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cudahy said:


> All of the baseball playoff games in HD on channel 95 for HDtivo subscribers is a hopeful sign that we're not going to be thrown out soon.


I doubt it. It has been confirmed that Sunday Ticket will be off MPEG2 after this year. Extra Innings will be MPEG4 next year.

I think you are just seeing an overlap because the new stuff just launched.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I doubt it. It has been confirmed that Sunday Ticket will be off MPEG2 after this year. Extra Innings will be MPEG4 next year.
> 
> I think you are just seeing an overlap because the new stuff just launched.


Suspect it is more that they have to finish the current subscriptions out, then next year it will be MPEG4 only


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

even with those things switching to mp4, it still wont make change out my tivo in the bedroom. I can watch the games in game room, and record them in the living room if I need to. I doubt I will be laying in bed watching football games on a Sunday.

I would likely end up moving the h10 into the bedroom and still keep the tivo in there as well. Just cant get rid of 2 tuners while laying in bed.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

sjberra said:


> Suspect it is more that they have to finish the current subscriptions out, then next year it will be MPEG4 only


Exactly. They already announced months ago that MLB EI in HD next seaosn would be all MPEG4 only.

I'd suspect that 94/95 might still be around yet thru the hockey/basketball season but even then maybe not with all the RSNs going up national now and channels like Versus now full time. I got to watch the hockey game last night on Versus HD which I would not have been able to without MPEG4 because 94/95 is all baseball which I could care less about. My wife and I were praising MPEG4 all night to be sure.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

hoopsrgreat said:


> even with those things switching to mp4, it still wont make change out my tivo in the bedroom. I can watch the games in game room, and record them in the living room if I need to. I doubt I will be laying in bed watching football games on a Sunday.
> 
> I would likely end up moving the h10 into the bedroom and still keep the tivo in there as well. Just cant get rid of 2 tuners while laying in bed.


Nothing says you have to. You'd only need an MPEG4 receiver at any location you'd like to watch the new HD. If you don't care about the new HD at that location (or at all) then you don't need one. After MPEG2 HD is shutdown then you still would only need an MPEG4 receiver if you cared about getting HD from the sat at all.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

hoopsrgreat said:


> When I watch NFL football, I cant even stand to watch it in SD.


NFL on SD is unwatchable.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

hoopsrgreat said:


> I simply can not do without the DLB function on the tivo.
> 
> Just add DLB to ALL future DVRs, or dont make a new one. I have gotten so accustomed to the DLB that I cant even imagine not having them in my bedroom.
> 
> Long live the tivo.


I love both my DirecTivos, as well, but would someone please tell me what the hell DLB is? I read through every message in this thread expecting my brain-fart to be remedied, but not one clue. Is there a list of acronyms somewhere???


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

DLB means dual live buffers. This allows you to watch and pause two shows at the same time and switch between as much as you want without ever losing one of the two shows. At least for 30 minutes as they will only keep 30 minutes of the show on the buffer.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

hoopsrgreat said:


> DLB means dual live buffers. This allows you to watch and pause two shows at the same time and switch between as much as you want without ever losing one of the two shows. At least for 30 minutes as they will only keep 30 minutes of the show on the buffer.


It's been available in the DTivos for several years now and DirecTV in all of their "well thought out plans" decided not to implement it.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Even though MLBEI in HD will be mpeg4 only next year they still may use 94/95 for TivoHD's.
Saw over 50 HD RedSox games this year on them. If they mask the NESN games next year I'll at least be able to zoom them to fill our 50inch screen with a very good SD picture.


----------



## datapusher (Dec 29, 2004)

Dlb?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Look three posts above yours.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> It's been available in the DTivos for several years now and DirecTV in all of their "well thought out plans" decided not to implement it.


But can easily be worked around by simply pressing record just like you would do on Tivo if you wanted more than the 30 minute buffer. Basically it's a non issue except for the lemmings that like to blow things way out of proportion.

BTW in the 7+ years of owning a Tivo I never felt the need to use the feature. <shrug>

Funny how when people complain about quirks with watching live TV with Tivo, the Tivo fanatics flame them that a DVR is meant to watch recorded shows. But then when the competitor does not offer a particular live TV function, all of a sudden live TV functions are the main concern.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sjberra said:


> Suspect it is more that they have to finish the current subscriptions out, then next year it will be MPEG4 only


That's what I meant. Overlap because they started the season with the MPEG2 and need to finish it out.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> But can easily be worked around by simply pressing record just like you would do on Tivo if you wanted more than the 30 minute buffer. Basically it's a non issue except for the lemmings that like to blow things way out of proportion.
> 
> BTW in the 7+ years of owning a Tivo I never felt the need to use the feature. <shrug>
> 
> Funny how when people complain about quirks with watching live TV with Tivo, the Tivo fanatics flame them that a DVR is meant to watch recorded shows. But then when the competitor does not offer a particular live TV function, all of a sudden live TV functions are the main concern.


I used DLB extensively when I watch NFL games. Other than that I watch everything recorded. I see your point though and I agree it seems to be overblown. I just record both shows and switch between them in My Playlist. If it gets added, that would be great, but that little inconvinience is a small price to pay for all the new MPG4 channels, Music and Photos without hacking, a todo list that shows the "todon'ts" as well, easy of recording, etc. I'm a TiVo fanboy like the majority of folks here, but the HR20 isn't that bad. I like it just fine.

tk


----------



## datapusher (Dec 29, 2004)

Billy66 said:


> Look three posts above yours.


Haha, didn't get bthat far yet. i saw it about 8 times and said ok, I'm not seeing it. google was no help.

Sooo, I assume that you can still record one channel while watching another channel. just not switch between two programs at once without losing the unwatched portion?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

That's right on datapusher.


----------



## hauntedsoul (Nov 25, 2006)

"It's been available in the DTivos for several years now and DirecTV in all of their "well thought out plans" decided not to implement it. "


They want to do it but can't. Its proprietary to Tivo software. Thats where Tivo has everyone by the shorthairs. HR20 blows...LONG LIVE TIVO




Tivo is Electronic Crack...and I'm a junkie


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

pendragn said:


> I used DLB extensively when I watch NFL games. Other than that I watch everything recorded. I see your point though and I agree it seems to be overblown. I just record both shows and switch between them in My Playlist. If it gets added, that would be great, but that little inconvinience is a small price to pay for all the new MPG4 channels, Music and Photos without hacking, a todo list that shows the "todon'ts" as well, easy of recording, etc. I'm a TiVo fanboy like the majority of folks here, but the HR20 isn't that bad. I like it just fine.
> 
> tk


qft


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

datapusher said:


> Haha, didn't get bthat far yet. i saw it about 8 times and said ok, I'm not seeing it. google was no help.
> 
> Sooo, I assume that you can still record one channel while watching another channel. just not switch between two programs at once without losing the unwatched portion?


record both shows to switch between them,


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

hauntedsoul said:


> They want to do it but can't. Its proprietary to Tivo software. Thats where Tivo has everyone by the shorthairs.


You might want to do further research. DLB is not proprietary.


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

For three years I've seen the 10-250 get trashed for all the problems and things it wouldn't do. Now, folks talk as if it was a gift from god. I don't understand loyalty to hardware that can't support the latest content. I had two of them (still have one active) and have not regretted the switch to the HR20. It has problems but, for me, content is king.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

narrod said:


> For three years I've seen the 10-250 get trashed for all the problems and things it wouldn't do. Now, folks talk as if it was a gift from god. I don't understand loyalty to hardware that can't support the latest content. I had two of them (still have one active) and have not regretted the switch to the HR20. It has problems but, for me, content is king.


I think a majority of the Tivo folks think that it is better than the HR20, even though the HR20 is much newer and of course that is being shown in the poll on dbstalk. There is a question asking if everything were equal, would you prefer the HR20 or an mepg4 DTivo. The majority prefers the DTivo.


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah, I saw it. This split is currently 52-48. Only President Bush would call that a clear mandate. The fact remains is the 10-250 is outdated and there is no chance it will be updated for MPEG-4 and it is unlikely that we will see a new HD Directivo. If you want MPEG-4 from Directv the HR20 is the only game in town.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

narrod said:


> Yeah, I saw it. This split is currently 52-48. Only President Bush would call that a clear mandate. The fact remains is the 10-250 is outdated and there is no chance it will be updated for MPEG-4 and it is unlikely that we will see a new HD Directivo. If you want MPEG-4 from Directv the HR20 is the only game in town.


I think the split is now further apart. Of course you are correct, if someone wants mpeg4 from DirecTV today, they must use the lower-rated HR20. I'm hoping that DirecTV will get back together with Tivo when the new owners come aboard and give us an updated Tivo, so I'm waiting a few more months before making my decision.


----------



## Rigelian (May 21, 2003)

RS4 said:


> I think the split is now further apart. Of course you are correct, if someone wants mpeg4 from DirecTV today, they must use the lower-rated HR20. I'm hoping that DirecTV will get back together with Tivo when the new owners come aboard and give us an updated Tivo, so I'm waiting a few more months before making my decision.


I find this an interesting use of the phrase "lower-rated" from my perspective the higher rated product is the one that can get me mpeg4 channels. Hence from my perspective until Tivo gets mpeg4 it's the lower-rated option. As far as rating the DVRs absent that, after a few months I prefer the HR20s over my old tivos, not by much...but the interface makes a bit more sense for me in terms of what I do with the DVR. At the same time, I can see and understand why some folks prefer the Tivo interface.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got 5 TiVos 4 SD series 2 and 1 HD HR10-250

they will have to "pry them from my cold dead hands"

I just signed up for Comcast Digital Voice - as I see Vonage going down the tubes ... and don't want to be scrambling when I pick up the phone and no longer get a dial tone. I also signed up for their HSI (high speed internet) and will probably drop my DSL shortly there after. This is in preparation for the move to CABLE if DTV doesn't come out with a HD TiVo for MPEG4.

I'll hold out till the spring, when a roof install can be done without snow on the roof. 

But I will not settle for the HR20 - TiVo IS TiVo there is no other choice. Consider it my boycott.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I'd like to stick with Directv, I've been a fan since it started; But if they don't commit to a TivoHD by next spring I'll have to switch to cable.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi8 said:


> I've got 5 TiVos 4 SD series 2 and 1 HD HR10-250
> 
> they will have to "pry them from my cold dead hands"
> 
> ...


So in the meantime while you wait you won't even try the HR20 out? And if you don't like it Comcast should offer to pay off your commitment you left next spring if you decide to switch. They usually do. What do you have to lose? To find out the HR20 is just fine and you get dozens and dozens of new HD with it? Or that it's not "good enough" and you'll switch to cable.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> But can easily be worked around by simply pressing record just like you would do on Tivo if you wanted more than the 30 minute buffer. Basically it's a non issue except for the lemmings that like to blow things way out of proportion.
> 
> BTW in the 7+ years of owning a Tivo I never felt the need to use the feature. <shrug>
> 
> Funny how when people complain about quirks with watching live TV with Tivo, the Tivo fanatics flame them that a DVR is meant to watch recorded shows. But then when the competitor does not offer a particular live TV function, all of a sudden live TV functions are the main concern.


It CAN NOT BE EASILY worked around. With the tivo switching between the tuners is as simple as a push of the pause, and switch back to the other channel with one button. Try doing this with the H20. Plus I may actually be switching between 3 shows once I get caught up on one buffer. Im talking about when I am in bed and just flipping around. Also, when you try to do this with the h20, it doesnt keep your pause point from the live channel, so now you have to rewind back to where you were. So just because it isnt a function that YOU used, you say it is no big deal.

Well I hate steak, so stop eating steak since I dont like it. How does that suit you? Your response and attempt to tell me what is or isnt important is ignorant.

I am not loyal to any product. I have both the hr10, and an h20, if I preferred the h20, id have no problems making the switch.

Please dont come in here and tell me what I should like or not like. Rather arrogant dont you think?


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

hoopsrgreat said:


> It CAN NOT BE EASILY worked around. With the tivo switching between the tuners is as simple as a push of the pause, and switch back to the other channel with one button. Try doing this with the H20. Plus I may actually be switching between 3 shows once I get caught up on one buffer. Im talking about when I am in bed and just flipping around. Also, when you try to do this with the h20, it doesnt keep your pause point from the live channel, so now you have to rewind back to where you were. So just because it isnt a function that YOU used, you say it is no big deal.
> 
> Well I hate steak, so stop eating steak since I dont like it. How does that suit you? Your response and attempt to tell me what is or isnt important is ignorant.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> I think the split is now further apart. Of course you are correct, if someone wants mpeg4 from DirecTV today, they must use the lower-rated HR20. I'm hoping that DirecTV will get back together with Tivo when the new owners come aboard and give us an updated Tivo, so I'm waiting a few more months before making my decision.


"lower-rated."

I have had far more problems with my HR10 over the time I have had it than with my HR20.

My SD Tivos were solid machines but the HD version for DirecTV? Nope.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The choice between DLB and all the new HD channels is not a hard one for me, especially when you see all those channels.

BTW: Almost every person I know who falls into the two categories of 

* Never owned a TIVO
* Owned a TIVO but is not a heavy net user

Are more than happy with the HR20. I think we are a population that is over saturated with TIVO experienced people that does not represent the true population. Most people don't even think TIVO or HR20, they just think "record the show" or even "tape the show" - using a DVR of course.

It's not really arrogant to express an opinion different than yours is it ???


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Basically it's a non issue except for the lemmings that like to blow things way out of proportion. 





The above comment is a little more than stating an opinion. It is insulting to those of us that regard the DLB as an important issue.

For some, the DLB may not be an issue, for me it is. I could care less about all of those channels in HD when im watching tv in my bedroom at night. The 1st post on this thread states MY opinion. I dont really care that the majority of people will only want to record a show and that is all they need to know about their DVR. Those same people would tell me I was crazy for spending 4k for my HD tv 3 years ago. Those are also the same people that dont even know what the hell DLB are or how they work.

If you only fed a person rice their entire life and asked them if they missed out on steak, what the heck would they say?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree it's a little insulting but you see so easy to rile up 

You are choosing to give up all the new HD channels for DLB, that's your choice. It's one that I suspect you might eventually decide to change if you decide you want those channels right ? You are free to make that choice but that doesn't make the HR20 a bad machine, it just lacks a feature you want. I liked DLB but I'd rather have the HD channels, that doesn't cause me to start saying don't make another DVR without DLB.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> The choice between DLB and all the new HD channels is not a hard one for me, especially when you see all those channels.
> 
> BTW: Almost every person I know who falls into the two categories of
> 
> ...


Very well said and pretty much my experience as well. Out of the dozens of people I know only 1 I would call a "Tivo hugger" and even he has been converted because all of the HD channels. He was a big DLB user so he complains once in a while about it but now that he gets to watch the Big Ten in HD and hockey in HD he is more then happy and got a 2nd HR20 so he could do PIP, have 4 HD tuners and can simulate DLB between the 2. All my other friends have no clue, they just use whatever is given to them. The few that I know that have Dish Network or Charter all think they have a "Tivo". I gave up trying to tell them they don't because it's all Tivo to them.

Many people on this forum tend to forget that they are .01% (if that) of the DVR population out there. Everyone else pretty much doesn't care what they use, so long as they can watch their programs.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

hoopsrgreat said:


> The above comment is a little more than stating an opinion. It is insulting to those of us that regard the DLB as an important issue.


Of course it is opinion, this entire thread is opinion. We all make our decisions for different reasons and different features are more important to some people than others. I don't understand what is insulting about that. We all make our own choices.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

cool - I finally had a second line run to my HR10 when I had the HR20 installed. Haven't tried it yet - will tonight.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I have not chosen to not get the new HD channels. I get the new channels in my living room and in my game room. I have stated that I dont care about the NEW channels at night when I basically watch CNN, ESPN, NFL Network.

Yes everything on here is an opinion, but the comment I was referring to was MORE THAN an opinion. That poster was basically saying anyone that really wont do without DLB was a "lemming that likes to blow things our of proportion."


There is just no way to not get the new HD channels if you are into hitech equipment, I just dont need it in my BR where the HR10 will still get me the majority of things I like in HD, which is all the networks and espn.

This place has been one of the best forums I have ever been to, but I dont see the need for someone to say I am blowing things our of proportion because it is MY OPINION on whatever topic.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Yes everything on here is an opinion, but the comment I was referring to was MORE THAN an opinion. That poster was basically saying anyone that really wont do without DLB was a "lemming that likes to blow things our of proportion."


Yes, you have the right to an opinion, as others have a right to disagree with the logic behind it. It's one thing if you liked DLB enough not to change *if* there wasn't a simple work around. But since there is, then yes I think it is blowing things out of proportion when it's such a trivial matter to overcome. Provided of course that one isn't a lemming and can actually think/look outside of the box.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

for those that think that MORE channels is the deciding factor - I beg to differ. Goes along with saying "quantity is more important than quality".

I also dabble in the FTA world, where quantity is king, trust me more is NOT better.

most of the content out there is the same. all providers carry the same stuff. I fyou don't care about sports (you are blessed) that is the only thing I can see that one provider MAY have over another. Because I could care less about any sports channels, I couldn't tell you which one is preferred.

I know many people that have an FTA dish on their roof, and point to one SAT for 1 channel. sounds ridiculous I know but it's true.

I could get all the sports channels, have more HD channels than any other provider... ok. But I bet I will still be channel surfing, looking for something to watch.

How many times can you watch the same movie?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi8 said:


> for those that think that MORE channels is the deciding factor - I beg to differ. Goes along with saying "quantity is more important than quality".
> 
> I also dabble in the FTA world, where quantity is king, trust me more is NOT better.
> 
> ...


Raises hand, FTA dish pointed to 2 sats, mostly for just a couple channels. It's for my wife, she wants the free religious channels on AMC4 and GA25.

As for the quantity vs. quality issue. True. But one thing to keep in mind that the vast majority of all these new HD channels are actually HD versions of SD channels we already have. So the programming isn't "new" in that sense. But just with what has been added so far we have converted over a dozen season passes to HD. Pretty much only have about 3-4 shows left we watch that aren't in HD now. The new HD channels has been the best thing to happen programming wise in our household in a decade. My wife and I are very excited. And a couple of the actual new channels like Smithsonion totally rock. Found a lot of good programming there. And I haven't even talked about sports yet.

As for channel surfing, who does that, we have DVRs. 

But we are all different. And we all need to make choices that are best for us.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> It's one thing if you liked DLB enough not to change *if* there wasn't a simple work around. But since there is, then yes I think it is blowing things out of proportion when it's such a trivial matter to overcome. Provided of course that one isn't a lemming and can actually think/look outside of the box.


Sheesh, you HR20 crusaders conveniently seem to forget, as it's been stated time and again:
your 'simple work-around' is absolutely useless to those of us that enjoy switching between the many football games offered each weekend.

Hence, having to record the games so that you can switch between tuners isn't a 'trivial matter to overcome.'

It's like buying a new car that doesn't have cruise control, and your solution is to 'simply place a brick on the accelerator.'

NOT - A - VIABLE - OPTION. Why is that so difficult for you to grasp? Blinded by zealotry? 

Most of your fellow proselytizers simply agree, "yes, not having DLB _does_ suck ...it's probably never going to be an option on the HR20 ... but I'm happy with the other aspects of the unit and it's great to have all these new HD channels!"

But _you_ defend the HR20's lack of DLB with this "simple work-around" while continually insulting others that aren't happy about it (just because you use a  doesn't mean it's not an insult, which is exactly how you intended it to come across).

And _they_ are the zealots? Wow, talk about the pot needing to be introduced to the kettle.


----------



## Rigelian (May 21, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> Sheesh, you HR20 crusaders conveniently seem to forget, as it's been stated time and again:
> your 'simple work-around' is absolutely useless to those of us that enjoy switching between the many football games offered each weekend.
> 
> NOT - A - VIABLE - OPTION. Why is that so difficult for you to grasp? Blinded by zealotry?
> ...


Not being a zealot of any stripe, I find zealotry tiring, the HR20 work around is an option, but it is not in any way as good as having the DLB. In otherwords, the work around is a second best option. Does it change my overall enjoyment when watching football, yes, marginally (except when my brother-in-law is in town watching football with me --- he's an excessive channel changer and the lack of DLB stops some of that). Do I wish that Directv would add the function to the HR20? Absolutely. Is it a deal breaker for me? No, not even close. For other folks, I understand completely why it might be a deal breaker for them. Different people, different preferences--.

Even with DLB if given the choice of watching the Sunday Ticket on the HR20 or the Directv--I would probably like seeing it on the HR20. Why? I like the game tracker features (I play fantasy football), and mostly I tend to focus on one game only. Others on the other hand would go the other way. People are different and so will their choice of DVR.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> So in the meantime while you wait you won't even try the HR20 out? And if you don't like it Comcast should offer to pay off your commitment you left next spring if you decide to switch. They usually do. What do you have to lose? To find out the HR20 is just fine and you get dozens and dozens of new HD with it? Or that it's not "good enough" and you'll switch to cable.


What will it take for you to drive this car ... err take this DVR home today?  Boy, you and Milo sound like used car salesmen more and more every day. Wish I were getting part of the commission from DirecTV like you guys.


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

Four more HD channels were turned up today. More coming next week and the week after and...... I miss DLB and the Tivo interface but, really, holding out for a Tivo HD seems fruitless.... Worst case, use the HR20 until one is available, if ever, and change it out. The early termination cost is trivial.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

narrod said:


> Four more HD channels were turned up today. More coming next week and the week after and...... I miss DLB and the Tivo interface but, really, holding out for a Tivo HD seems fruitless.... Worst case, use the HR20 until one is available, if ever, and change it out. The early termination cost is trivial.


$300 is not trivial to me.


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

RS4 said:


> $300 is not trivial to me.


Well, I agree what is trivial is in the eyes of the beholder. It is to me. I got both of my HR20s at no cost so, worst case, I would be paying for them on the back end if I disconnect early. Besides, it is reduced $12.50 each month they are in service. Considering the cost of three HD televisions and a monthly Directv charge in excess of $100 it's not a deciding factor. That's way I don't understand why folks get so excited over the two year commitment. These are not life changing amounts of money.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

narrod said:


> Well, I agree what is trivial is in the eyes of the beholder. It is to me. I got both of my HR20s at no cost so, worst case, I would be paying for them on the back end if I disconnect early. Besides, it is reduced $12.50 each month they are in service. Considering the cost of three HD televisions and a monthly Directv charge in excess of $100 it's not a deciding factor. That's way I don't understand why folks get so excited over the two year commitment. These are not life changing amounts of money.


+ 1 (I'd do more if I could)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RS4 said:


> What will it take for you to drive this car ... err take this DVR home today?  Boy, you and Milo sound like used car salesmen more and more every day. Wish I were getting part of the commission from DirecTV like you guys.


I wish I was too. It would sure help my financial issues.

Look, I'm just debunking your 2 year commitment thing. It's a total farce really. Yea, $300 isn't chump change but it reduces by $12.50 every month as someone else pointed out. And cable will buy you out should you decide to show DirecTV the door and tell them to pound sand. There just isn't any downside here, unless you're afraid you might get to like the HR20 or find out that it's not as bad as you think it is. Now wouldn't that be a hoot! 

You say you want everyone to know the whole story. Well part of that is that the 2 year commitment just isn't that big of a deal. If you stay it matters not. If you go you'll most likely get cable to buy you out. What's there to lose?


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> + 1 (I'd do more if I could)


I don't know what this means.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Different strokes for different folks.
For me the Tivo remote and wishlists are the main reasons I want to keep Tivo. I'm happy with the 10 HD channels I get(given the much improved SD picture quality on the HDtv).
If, 6 months from now, it's clear that there will not be a new HDtivo, then Tivo fans will have to switch to cable. It isn't a "pipedream" to think Malone may want to keep us around.


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

Cudahy said:


> Different strokes for different folks.
> For me the Tivo remote and wishlists are the main reasons I want to keep Tivo. I'm happy with the 10 HD channels I get(given the much improved SD picture quality on the HDtv).
> If, 6 months from now, it's clear that there will not be a new HDtivo, then Tivo fans will have to switch to cable. It isn't a "pipedream" to think Malone may want to keep us around.


Pipedream? I don't know. If Directv decided today to contract a new Tivo unit I suspect we wouldn't see it for 12-18 months and another 6 months before it is stable. It's simply the nature of large corporate inertia. Too long, for me. It took me a month to adjust to the new interface and remote as it did for my wife.
Cable is a nonstarter for me. Insight, in this area, is awful. I don't know when AT&T is going to deploy UVERSE so Directv is my only option unless I opted for Dish. I'm quite pleased with the growing HD options from Directv. I can live with the platform.


----------

